# When is Aqua Teen Hunger Force going to Blu ray?



## GrahamTheGeek (Sep 30, 2010)

I need to know. for real.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

There would be little point. More people have DVD players in their home, computer, vans, etc. and the quality of the picture/sound in Blu-ray would not be noticeably better with this style of animation. The same goes for Family Guy.


----------

